# Sex, Salt, and Speed.



## Wheel Man (Jan 8, 2005)

http://saltywayz.com


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 9, 2005)

WOW I didn't have much time to look right now but what I saw was brilliant! You're either a conceptual pro or a high end photo-art student. Really good stuff there


----------



## Wheel Man (Jan 9, 2005)

Actualy I work in a factory and have only taken 1 photo class my whole life...
Its the truth.


----------



## Scurra (Jan 17, 2005)

damn, well keep on going. They are some really excellent shots.


----------



## Marsha (Jan 17, 2005)

nice stuff!


----------



## loopy (Jan 17, 2005)

Great work! I really enjoyed looking through your site


----------

